# Uh Oh...Bricked?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Phone randomly shut down. Booted to android load up screen on OMFGB and just sits there. Tried pulling battery did same thing, tried again it went to lockscreen then froze then went back to android screen


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I know you just rooted the Dinc2 so I've gotta ask; did you wipe system & boot along with CWM's data/cache & then flash OMFGB? If not definitely do.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Pull battery again. Boot into recovery. Wipe everything. Then flash Rom again


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I did everything but forget to format /system which was stupid


----------

